# Big on Peptides



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

is it possible to get big using just peptides to build muscle. and if so which are the most popular ones.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

You might get a certain amount of water retention, giving a fuller look, but no where near the hypertrophy levels found with AAS. Its simply one of the many tools to use to achieve your goals. I personally prefer them just for the injury repair alone. Any other effects are a bonus.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I use Peptides atm, & find that any injury, or strain clears up in days. I 'pulled' my back about 2 weeks ago, I've done it before & it usually takes about 10 days to recover.

But this time, I recovered in a few days. They're good for this type of thing as dusher says, but you won't get yuge as you can on aas.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

killah said:


> is it possible to get big using just peptides to build muscle. and if so which are the most popular ones.


Peptides release natural GH from your body so the same rules apply as does with synthetic GH they will not make you big and ripped but they will add to a good base of muscle.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Peptides release natural GH from your body so the same rules apply as does with synthetic GH they will not make you big and ripped but they will add to a good base of muscle.


ok cheers, if there was one aas that made you big what would it be?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

killah said:


> ok cheers, if there was one aas that made you big what would it be?


AAS dont make you big they assist the food you eat to make you big, you can take 5g of test a week and maintain hardly anything after cycle if your diet does not give you the calories to grow


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

probably also worth pointing out what you consider 'big'!!

peptides defo do there thing! I run mine all throughout the year with small breaks, just because I get bored of pinning!

Very good for healing and also appetite assist!


----------



## Optima25 (May 27, 2012)

Nobody has give him an answer to his question. The most famous and good working peptides are:

GHRP-2

GFR 1-29

GHRP-6

Hexarelin

CJC 1295 dac


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Optima25 said:


> Nobody has give him an answer to his question. The most famous and good working peptides are:
> 
> GHRP-2
> 
> ...


i answered his question in my second reply, you are wrong on your top peptides though, CJC1295 DAC should not be used as it causes GH bleed, without DAC is what you need.

Hexarelin is also not a good choice due to the desensatization issues it can cause a better option is IPAM.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe the op is asking which is most potent mg for mg given all other conditions ideal (diet,training, rest)


----------



## Optima25 (May 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i answered his question in my second reply, you are wrong on your top peptides though, CJC1295 DAC should not be used as it causes GH bleed, without DAC is what you need.
> 
> Hexarelin is also not a good choice due to the desensatization issues it can cause a better option is IPAM.


I know that. Thats why I run "GHRP-2 and GRF 1-29" - nothing else regarding peps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Optima25 said:


> I know that. Thats why I run "GHRP-2 and GRF 1-29" - nothing else regarding peps.


You know what? You was wrong on your list of peptides??


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Think of peptides as the cherry on top a bonus , Diet training and AAS is the key .But they all do have there place in the body building world

CJC1295 DAC is what my wife runs not suited to a males GH paten


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> Think of peptides as the cherry on top a bonus , Diet training and AAS is the key .But they all do have there place in the body building world
> 
> CJC1295 DAC is what my wife runs not suited to a males GH paten


She would get better results using w/o DAc mate as although she is female and with DAC it mimics how women release GH, using MOD GRF or CJC 1295 w/o DAC would give her the pulses we have and the results would be better.


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

i just wanted to ask sinc this is a peptide thread , what is the best igf to stack with ghrp and cjc and hgh ? isit the igf Lr3 or the igf des or the mgf ? any replies would be greatfull? ps carb


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

any responses ?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> She would get better results using w/o DAc mate as although she is female and with DAC it mimics how women release GH, using MOD GRF or CJC 1295 w/o DAC would give her the pulses we have and the results would be better.


Pscarb i have trialled this method since this thread on my wife and found improvement but only using Mod twice a but but IPa 3 times a day ...so why was with Dac used/advised to start with?

Edit since found GH 2iu per day better for her than peptides


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

ukmonster said:


> i just wanted to ask sinc this is a peptide thread , what is the best igf to stack with ghrp and cjc and hgh ? isit the igf Lr3 or the igf des or the mgf ? any replies would be greatfull? ps carb


Mate you have to many questions in there its a complicated thing and i think if you reasurch then you will know a little more

For instance use Ghrp first and understand it then move on , to IGF ect

But Ghrp and GH you need to understand before using as timing is key


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Been using the peps and gh metho for past 4 months


----------

